# Секвестрированная грыжа диска L4-L5. Протрузии дисков L3-L4, L5-S1



## Ирина 33 (8 Ноя 2019)

Добрый день. Мне 35 лет, зовут Ирина, работаю водителем. В сентябре очень заболела спина, решила обратиться к неврологу. Было назначено физио лечение и уколы Амелотекс, Мидакалм, Камплигам. Через несколько дней после того как начала делать уколы, боль усилилась и перешла в правую ягодицу. После мне назначили другое физио лечение Электрофорез с новокаином и новые уколы Баралгин, Дексаметазон, Актовегин. Улучшений никаких, боль только усилилась. Теперь стала болеть нога правая от колена и до пальцев, начало сводить, появилось онемение.  Стала плохо двигаться, появилась хромота.Было такое чувство, что нога вообще откажет. Ночью от сильных болей перестала спать. Поехала делать МРТ. Заключение. Секвестрированная грыжа диска L4/L5. Протрузии дисков L3/L4, L5/S1. Спондилоартроз. Смешанный стеноз позвоночного канала. Спондилез.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2019)

@Ирина 33, Ирина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ирина 33 (8 Ноя 2019)

Добрый день, подскажите как это сделать?


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2019)

@Ирина 33, Ирина, у каждого врача есть свой личный профиль (см. по ссылке, приведённой мной в сообщении).
Оставьте докторам просьбу прокомментировать размещённую Вами информацию.
Ссылка на Вашу тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30198/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Ноя 2019)

Вам крайне не повезло с неврологом. К сожалению, во Владимире не могу порекомендовать.. 
Скорее всего придётся обращаться за помощью к нейрохирургам.


----------



## Ирина 33 (8 Ноя 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, обращалась к нейрохирургу. Назначил: аэртал таблетки, нимесил и свечи ибупрофен. Как врач объяснил, что это противовоспалительное и болеутоляющее лечение. Но как то не очень помогает, боль ночью ужасная.


----------

